# Nor.Cal agility available?



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

What age is good to start in agility? My pup is only 7 months but needing an outlet for a working line dog. Is there anyone teaching it from Chico,Ca.north?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You may want to check here for classes:

Clean Run: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools

Love this place has clicker training to get a start of that and some obedience

Training

Chino near Chico?

FreePage1

Dog Agility Clubs & Flyball Organizations In Orange County, Los Angeles San Diego Riverside And San Bernardino County


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

The training facility we attend incorporates a lot of agility in their obedience training and that seems to work well for challenging the GSD's. The German Shepherds in the class love it! They get so excited. We have all breeds in our training classes; the GSD's could go through the courses all by themselves, so the challenge for them is obeying and staying with you. 

Here's a link to the website where we train if you want to see some photos, www.k9clinic.com

I hope you can find something like this near your home. From my experiences, definitely go and visit the place you'd like to attend for one or two classes before signing up. Our first trainer was misleading when he advertised agility. It was a quick, 3minute run through the course at the end of a boring class.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I will contact some folks roughly 4 hrs. away from here, they may know someone closer.


----------

